# Toy Story 4: Trailer gibt Vorgeschmack auf die Geschichte des Abenteuers



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Toy Story 4: Trailer gibt Vorgeschmack auf die Geschichte des Abenteuers* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Toy Story 4: Trailer gibt Vorgeschmack auf die Geschichte des Abenteuers*


----------



## MourDog (20. März 2019)

Liebe PCGH, wie kann es sein, dass ihr das tolle Early Acces Wochenende und den start vom Early Acces von Satisfactorio komplett verschlaft und uns mit belangsloser Kinowerbung (SPAM) vollmüllt?!

Interessieren diese Kino News hier jemanden?!

Was ist da bei euch los?


----------



## Imperat0r (20. März 2019)

Also mich persönlich interssieren die News und ich freue mich auf den Film. 
Ohne den Thread hätte ich es wahrscheinlich viel später mitbekommen, dass der 4 Teil erscheint.


----------



## rudy24 (20. März 2019)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Also mich persönlich interssieren die News und ich freue mich auf den Film.
> Ohne den Thread hätte ich es wahrscheinlich viel später mitbekommen, dass der 4 Teil erscheint.



Seh ich genauso


----------



## Homerclon (20. März 2019)

Satis-was?
Also mich interessieren die Film-Trailer mehr, als jedes Early Access. Warum auch sollte ich für eine Alpha zahlen? Die sollten mich bezahlen, wenn ich für die Testen soll.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2019)

Ich habe alle Toy Story Filme gesehen und finde die echt schön gemacht.
Der erste Film damals war eine Revolution, da er der erste komplett computeranimierte Film war. Da war ich im Kino drin.


----------

